# Another Louisiana show



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Turbodog Kennels will be hosting the First Annual Northshore Pitbull Expo in Mandeville, La. at the Castine Center on March 29, 2008. This will be a UKC fun show and an ABKC sanctioned event. For questions and information contact us through our website,call 985-249-1664 www.turbodogkennels.com


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like fun, take pictures for us!


----------

